# Octalink v1 compatibility?



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Are there any sort of "generic" bottom brackets that are compatible with Octalink v1 cranks? I've read about v2 and v1 being incompatible, but what about something like ISIS-splined or something?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> Are there any sort of "generic" bottom brackets that are compatible with Octalink v1 cranks? I've read about v2 and v1 being incompatible, but what about something like ISIS-splined or something?


ISIS and Octalink are different designs...The number of splines and shape are different.. I'm not aware of anyone besides Shimano making an Octalink BB..


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> ISIS and Octalink are different designs...The number of splines and shape are different.. I'm not aware of anyone besides Shimano making an Octalink BB..


Shucks...someone posted a link to a great deal on some octalink cranks, but I nearly cried when I saw the price for the appropriate bottom brackets.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> Shucks...someone posted a link to a great deal on some octalink cranks, but I nearly cried when I saw the price for the appropriate bottom brackets.


Been using Shimano 105 Octalink BBs for quite some time now. They're not that expensive and seem to last. When comparing the price to outboard bearing BBs, keep in mind that you're also paying for the spindle when you buy Octalink. As said, Octalink is Shimano-proprietary and does not interface with anything but Octalink. V1 = road; V2 = mountain.
http://www.google.com/search?source...z=1T4GGLL_enUS365US365&q=105+octalink+BB-5500


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

wim said:


> Been using Shimano 105 Octalink BBs for quite some time now. They're not that expensive and seem to last. When comparing the price to outboard bearing BBs, keep in mind that you're also paying for the spindle when you buy Octalink. As said, Octalink is Shimano-proprietary and does not interface with anything but Octalink. V1 = road; V2 = mountain.
> http://www.google.com/search?source...z=1T4GGLL_enUS365US365&q=105+octalink+BB-5500


I'm mostly comparing the price to the $20 square-taper Shimano BB that I bought last fall. Heck, that was even a special-order product from the LBS


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> I'm mostly comparing the price to the $20 square-taper Shimano BB that I bought last fall. Heck, that was even a special-order product from the LBS


Well yes, square taper is cheap. But that's because you can't hardly give them away. Haven't you heard how flexible they are? Studies have shown that square taper decreases your potential power output by 12.3 % compared to Octalink, and 15.4 % compared to outboard-bearing configurations. :wink5:


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

They get so noodle like, the best combination is to pair them up with tomato sauce.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I still have a DA Octalink BB on my TT bike (never had a problem with it) I've still got the Ultegra Octalink BB, that I used to have on my Gunnar, for when that wears out.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

The Ultegra octalinks are generally considered the best, and run forever.
The 105s are much easier to find (and cheaper).

The Dura Ace are adjustable style, and are more maintenance -- and generally considered not worth it (for most people).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

zriggle said:


> The Ultegra octalinks are generally considered the best, and run forever.
> The 105s are much easier to find (and cheaper).
> 
> The Dura Ace are adjustable style, and are more maintenance -- and generally considered not worth it (for most people).


I love the DA BB....It's been bullet proof for me....


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright, I pulled the trigger on those cranks, and actually did find some good deals on v1 octalink BB's.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I love the DA BB....It's been bullet proof for me....


The secret to long life, for me, is to stop water infiltration. I do this by running a bead of grease around the spindle, on both sides, and then wiping it off and reapplying every month or so. (takes two or three minutes)


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Has anyone used the XTR bottom bracket?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> Has anyone used the XTR bottom bracket?


Don't know what crank you have, so all I can tell you is "could work." XTR Octalink spindle lengths are 112.5 and 116 mm; 105, Ultegra and DA Octalink spindles are 109.5 and 118.5 mm. Chainline would be off a bit. At worst, inner ring of a road triple might not clear chainstay.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

wim said:


> Don't know what crank you have, so all I can tell you is "could work." XTR Octalink spindle lengths are 112.5 and 116 mm; 105, Ultegra and DA Octalink spindles are 109.5 and 118.5 mm. Chainline would be off a bit. At worst, inner ring of a road triple might not clear chainstay.


The Shimano 105...FC-5502

According to Jenson, it's compatible with the XTR 952 bottom bracket...as well as the BB5500 and BB7700.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> The Shimano 105...FC-5502
> 
> According to Jenson, it's compatible with the XTR 952 bottom bracket...as well as the BB5500 and BB7700.


FC-5502 and Octalink v1 XTR 112.5 mm will work, sure. Because the FC-5502 is designed for a 109.5 mm spindle, your chainline will be off a bit. The question is: why XTR?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> Has anyone used the XTR bottom bracket?


Loose balls or sealed?
The loose ball version was yanked off the market real quick and replaced with a sealed unit like the Ultegra.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

wim said:


> FC-5502 and Octalink v1 XTR 112.5 will work, sure. Because the FC-5502 is designed for a 109.5 mm spindle, your chainline will be off by 112.5 minus 109.5 = 3.0 mm. Not that big a deal on a derailleur bike, IMO. The question is: why XTR?


No real reason, I was just curious.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

old_fuji said:


> No real reason, I was just curious.



I've used high end and low end cartridge Octalink BB's...The only noticable difference is weight..and the weight is in a spot that least effects performance..Don't think you are getting a performance improvement buying a higher end BB

Shimano cartridge BB's are bullet proof..

If you are used to adjusting loose ball BBs, DA is the best in my opinion but if you are using cartridge, they are all similar in performance


----------



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

Related Question: Since ultegra bb-6500 is no longer available, what's the better choice with a 9-speed octalink crank? 105 (bb-5500), or dura ace (bb-7700)... more than twice the cost, but I hate the concept of downgrading a bike with a mixture of ultegra and dura-ace components. I'll have the bike shop install either way, and I think they can nail the install on the dura ace if that is a concern. Is there any chance that the 105 really will perform noticeably more poorly?


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

BOppy said:


> Related Question: Since ultegra bb-6500 is no longer available, what's the better choice with a 9-speed octalink crank? 105 (bb-5500), or dura ace (bb-7700)...




If you're a competent home mechanic the Dura Ace is the nicer BB by far. Is it worth the money is your decision. The 7700 Dura Ace BB uses roller bearings instead of ball bearings, and can be re-greased as needed. The 105 works fine but is a sealed unit and will go in the recycle bin when the bearings get gritty. The disadvantage of the Dura Ace is that you'll need to know how to install the bearings to remove any play (it's not too different from adjusting a headset, and it's no different from removing play form a cup and cone hub). If you're someone who does not know how to work on a bike and don't want to learn, get the 105. If you don't mind maintaining your bike and you have the money, get the Dura Ace, it's lighter and will last many times longer than the 105.

Also, re: v1 and v2 Octalink... v2 does not equal "mountain bike" BB. XTR used the same spline as all of the road groups, and was called v1. V2 was used on lower Shimano mountain bike groups: LX for sure, and I believe XT as well.


----------

